# Gillian's Penguin Bashing Game is here now.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gillian

 >>Here's<<  one specially for you.  

Click the left mouse button to make the penguin dive. _(The cursor can be anywhere - it doesn't have to be on either penguin or snowman)._

Click again for the Yeti to launch him with his cudgel.

Click on OK to re-set.

Have fun - and don't blame me if lunch is late today!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

322.9 is my best.  

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> 322.9 is my best.
> 
> Jock.


Bugger. 8O :roll: :roll: :?

Thought I had seen the last of that stupid bird. Now I shall have to try and beat Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Bugger. 8O :roll: :roll: :?
> 
> Thought I had seen the last of that stupid bird. Now I shall have to try and beat Jock.


I'll tell you what though, Dave. I wish that I had a tenner for every time I have missed the blooming thing. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Also 322.9 :lol: 

But I miss a few times as well  

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Still room for improvement lads (_and lasses - if any of you are as daft as us  _ )

See  >>here<<  for highest score.

Cheers


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I'm as daft  - but not as good. :evil: Only 320.5 - so far!!

Viv


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

What a time waster. Best I could do was 319.8!

Brian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Best I ever did was 325 but got caught by de boss so was banned from site at work! but new job, new place, new game on! 

Greenie 8O 

PS you know how you hear ringing in your ears I've got barking dogs in mine!


----------

